# Egyptian-Turkish Naval exercise



## ekrem (Aug 7, 2011)

*Turkey absent again from naval drills with Israel, US*
Turkey absent again from naval drills with Isr... JPost - Defense



We opted for exercise with Egypt, which happened on 1th August due to return of Naval Task Force into Mediterranean.
Naval Task-Force consisted of 4 Frigates and 1 Supply Ship.
TCG Gemlik has been sent to Far East to conduct friendship-visits to China and Japan.
Rest of ships are returning home (8th August) and conducted exercise with Egypt Navy before returning to Aksaz Naval base.


05.08.2011 : Kushimato / *Japan*
01.08.2011:  Suez / *Egypt*
29.07.2011 : Shanghai / *China*
25.07.2011 : Akkaba / *Jordan*
21.07.2011 : Jeddah /*Saudi-Arabia*
19.07.2011 : Kuala Lumpur / *Malaysia*
15.07.2011 : Medan / *Indonesia*
05.07.2011 : Mumbai / *India*
30.06.2011 : Karachi / *Pakistan*
20.06.2011 : Doha / *Qatar*
20.06.2011 : Abu-Dhabi / *Abu-Dhabi*
15.06.2011 : Muscat / *Oman*

dzkk.tsk.tr


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

The Egyptians can't fight a war.  Turkey needs to get back with the Israelis who know how to win a war especially against the Rabs.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> The Egyptians can't fight a war.  Turkey needs to get back with the Israelis who know how to win a war especially against the Rabs.



No, thank you.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 16, 2011)

It is now ok to show navals on tv?


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > The Egyptians can't fight a war.  Turkey needs to get back with the Israelis who know how to win a war especially against the Rabs.
> ...



Stupid Muzzie.  Turkey's military was in Israel recently for training.  No wonder, Israel's per capita income is twice that of Turkey.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Stupid Muzzie.  Turkey's military was in Israel recently for training.  No wonder, Israel's per capita income is twice that of Turkey.
> 
> Algerian author Anwar Malek talks about the arab world. - YouTube





No, thank you.
And there was never a Turkish soldier in Israel. Let's hope, it stays this way.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow!! is that a real navy? Egypt only has what we gave it and that's not going to be much from here forward.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Muzzie.  Turkey's military was in Israel recently for training.  No wonder, Israel's per capita income is twice that of Turkey.
> ...



They might learn how to fight if they trained with the Israelis, They can learn how to get trounced from the Egyptians...Oh they already know how to do that.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> The Egyptians can't fight a war.  Turkey needs to get back with the Israelis who know how to win a war especially against the Rabs.



Turkey will experience a new 'surge of change' and Israel will put the smackdown...or when Assad gets too bonkers, Turkey will remember that it's good to have Israel as its ally.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Muzzie.  Turkey's military was in Israel recently for training.  No wonder, Israel's per capita income is twice that of Turkey.
> ...



You know that Israel supplies Turkey with arms, right?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Wow!! is that a real navy? Egypt only has what we gave it and that's not going to be much from here forward.



Yes, unlike Israel the Egyptian have a Navy that is more then a Coast-Guard

Egypt has 
- 9 Frigates
- 2 Corvettes
- 4 submarines
- 24 Missile boats
Egyptian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Israel:
- 3 Corvettes
- 3 Submarines
- 10 Missile boats
Israeli Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc (Aug 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! is that a real navy? Egypt only has what we gave it and that's not going to be much from here forward.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63AKJpa1Tk]1967 Arab-Israeli War - part 1/6 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 16, 2011)

Egypt also has a shit ton more coastline and more freedom of movement. uh, duh.






but

Israel has air superiority. That will take the cake.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)

6 new submarines will enter service in 2015
Germany, Turkey sign deal to build submarines

4 new Frigates
TF2000 class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

12 new Corvettes
Milgem class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sea-Trials







And new Ship-Class will be introduced, 20.000 Tonnes Landing Platform
Will enter service in 2017, and 3 companies have given their offer on 16th May. 
The offer by Deasan company is China's Type-081 Landing-Plattform, which seems the best as it is the newest design and China launched these types of Ship starting from 2006.

SSM is now evaluating the offers.
ssm.gov.tr - Defence Industry Executive Committee

Desan offer (Chinese design)





RMK offer


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)

Italian Garibaldi-Class with only 13,000 Tonnes is classified as "Aircraft Carrier"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_aircraft_carrier_Giuseppe_Garibaldi_(551)


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 16, 2011)

Erkem gets the Google Award for the day.


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Italian Garibaldi-Class with only 13,000 Tonnes is classified as "Aircraft Carrier"



Israel has been Turkey's primary military supplier.  The Turkish military was in Israel, recently, for training.

The Jews have to teach the Muzzies how to fight.


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! is that a real navy? Egypt only has what we gave it and that's not going to be much from here forward.
> ...







So sad for you it is the quality of the people using them and not the quantity that matters in naval warfare.  Turkish soldiers on an individual basis are quite fierce and exceptionally brave warriors.  They have a long history of producing exceptional individual soldiers.  Unfortunately, this is the modern world and one on one combats are rare to say the least.
Now it is about temwork and tactics and in this regard Israel is the best in the Middle East by a mile.  

Were Egypt and Israel to go to war the Egyptian Navy would be sunk in minutes if it showed itself in the Med.  Just like any Turkish fleet that likewise presented itself for battle.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

westwall said:


> Just like any Turkish fleet that likewise presented itself for battle.



Our AAW missiles are the same as USA. And one ship can track and fire 16 missiles simultaneously.



> The Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile (ESSM) is a short range missile intended to provide self-protection for surface ships. It will provide each ship with the capability to engage a variety of antiship cruise missiles (ASCMs) and aircraft to support self defense. ESSM is a coordinated effort with numerous nations in the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO).


RIM-162 Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile (ESSM)

They've been built by NATO-consortium and went into service in 2004.

It is more like Turkish submarine fleet imposing Sea-blockade on Israel if anything. 
Israelian Navy is no match to Turkish Navy. Only Italian and French are in Mediteranean and the 6th fleet of USA.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

Video from Turkish manufacturer of ESSM (part of 12 nation-consortium)

Roketsan Web Sitesi - Video Gsterimi


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

*Facts suck!*

3 corvettes
3 submarines
Israeli Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


19 Frigates
7 Corvettes
14 Submarines
Turkish Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Just like any Turkish fleet that likewise presented itself for battle.
> ...







Yes, they are, and the Israelis have their own systems to counter them.  Once again it is the quality that matters.  You keep forgetting that.  If it were only about the equipment Israel would have disappeared decades ago.  If Turkey is foolish enough to engage Israel in combat it will be a sad day for Israel, it will be a catastrophic day for Turkey.


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Video from Turkish manufacturer of ESSM (part of 12 nation-consortium)
> 
> Roketsan Web Sitesi - Video Gsterimi






Yes indeed facts suck.  Israel has shot down enemy aircraft at a rate of around 100 to 1.  So, Israel has around 500 combat aircraft and Turkey has around the same.  So after the air combat phase of the war Israel will have, let's be kind....400 planes and the Turks have none.  Guess how long it takes for the Turkish fleet to disappear?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

westwall said:


> Yes, they are, and the Israelis have their own systems to counter them.  Once again it is the quality that matters.  You keep forgetting that.  If it were only about the equipment Israel would have disappeared decades ago.  If Turkey is foolish enough to engage Israel in combat it will be a sad day for Israel, it will be a catastrophic day for Turkey.



Dude, it is you who makes claims.
I am just providing you information so you talk next time with information.


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are, and the Israelis have their own systems to counter them.  Once again it is the quality that matters.  You keep forgetting that.  If it were only about the equipment Israel would have disappeared decades ago.  If Turkey is foolish enough to engage Israel in combat it will be a sad day for Israel, it will be a catastrophic day for Turkey.
> ...







No, it's you who claimed that "facts suck", and I pointed out to you that yes they do, and the facts are the Israelis have handed the Arab world it ass every time they have fought.
So yes FACTS SUCK!....for you.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

westwall said:


> Yes indeed facts suck.  Israel has shot down enemy aircraft at a rate of around 100 to 1.  So, Israel has around 500 combat aircraft and Turkey has around the same.  So after the air combat phase of the war Israel will have, let's be kind....400 planes and the Turks have none.  Guess how long it takes for the Turkish fleet to disappear?




First thing is naval-blockade and cutting Israel from the world. Fuel-supply, imports/exports.
Once you find a solution for this problem else then calling USA, we can talk again about war-strategy - if you have that desire. Probably the MB in Egypt would open her territory for Israelian fuel-supply.
Good-bye.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

westwall said:


> No, it's you who claimed that "facts suck", and I pointed out to you that yes they do, and the facts are the Israelis have handed the Arab world it ass every time they have fought.
> So yes FACTS SUCK!....for you.



I see you have edited your post.
By saying "facts suck" I didn't mean that they really suck. On the contrary, I posted Navy size of Turkey and than I said *sarcastically* "facts suck", because you made claims without really knowing the subject you were talking about as you claimed Turkish Navy would be sunk. 
So I gave you information about Turkish Navy and made a sarcastic comment of "facts suck".


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> The Turkish military was in Israel, recently, for training.
> The Jews have to teach the Muzzies how to fight.



You are a liar, and I don't like to talk with people who lie.


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed facts suck.  Israel has shot down enemy aircraft at a rate of around 100 to 1.  So, Israel has around 500 combat aircraft and Turkey has around the same.  So after the air combat phase of the war Israel will have, let's be kind....400 planes and the Turks have none.  Guess how long it takes for the Turkish fleet to disappear?
> ...







How does Turkey maintain their naval blockade?  How does Turkey keep from imploding when Israel launches deep raids into Turkey that destroy Turkeys command and control centers?  You think far too one dimensionally my friend.  Do you think Turkey could launch a mission like the rescue at Entebbe?  The Israelis did it.  Decades ago.  They can do far more today.  Turkey has done no serious combat since Korea.  They have had representative units in Africa etc. but they have nowhere near the level of combat experience that Israel has.  That is what wins battles.

Why do you think the French were never able to defeat the British navy during the ge of sail even though their ships were significantly better?  The Brits sailed ALL the time.  They were very good at it and they fought all the damn time.  That's why they kept winning.  And that's why the Israelis keep winning now.

Please note I have nothing but respect for the Turkish soldiers, they are tough, fearsome, brave, loyal, and smart.  But they have not fought a serious war since WWI.  It takes years to develop the skills to fight like Israel and the Turks havn't done that yet.


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > The Turkish military was in Israel, recently, for training.
> ...



Coming from a Mahometan whose religion advocates lying  

Sahih Bukhari [sacred scripture] "The Prophet said, 'If I take an oath and later find something else better than that, then I do what is better and expiate my oath"

And, yes, the Turkish military trained in Israel, recently, which has been Turkey's primary arms supplier for years.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

westwall said:


> How does Turkey maintain their naval blockade?  How does Turkey keep from imploding when Israel launches deep raids into Turkey that destroy Turkeys command and control centers?  You think far too one dimensionally my friend.  Do you think Turkey could launch a mission like the rescue at Entebbe?  The Israelis did it.  Decades ago.  They can do far more today.  Turkey has done no serious combat since Korea.  They have had representative units in Africa etc. but they have nowhere near the level of combat experience that Israel has.  That is what wins battles.
> 
> Why do you think the French were never able to defeat the British navy during the ge of sail even though their ships were significantly better?  The Brits sailed ALL the time.  They were very good at it and they fought all the damn time.  That's why they kept winning.  And that's why the Israelis keep winning now.
> 
> Please note I have nothing but respect for the Turkish soldiers, they are tough, fearsome, brave, loyal, and smart.  But they have not fought a serious war since WWI.  It takes years to develop the skills to fight like Israel and the Turks havn't done that yet.



No, it is you who thinks one-dimensionally. 
I agree, that the Israeli Airforce for now has better firepower, but the reason for this is simple: In 2001 we decided to join the F-35 consortium instead of Eurofighter's Tranche-2. 

Israel will receive (gift from US taxpayer) the F-35 also, but we're ordering 6 times more as a consortium member, our initial order is 116 units.
If we'd have decided for Eurofighter's Tranche-2 they'd be already in the Airforce's inventory. 

In case of Land-Forces and Navy the Turkish ones are superior to the Israeli ones.
And the Israeli advantage in Airforce they'll loose once we begin to receive our F-35. In last 10 years we only ordered 30 F-16 meant to replace the Aircrafts which we have lost and to replace the F-16's which have been moved to aerial acrobatic team.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

westwall said:


> Do you think Turkey could launch a mission like the rescue at Entebbe?



Our Army has air-lifting capacity for 6 Battalions at same time. Day and Night.

Turkish General Staff


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think Turkey could launch a mission like the rescue at Entebbe?
> ...



Your "army" has been armed and trained by Israel.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > How does Turkey maintain their naval blockade?  How does Turkey keep from imploding when Israel launches deep raids into Turkey that destroy Turkeys command and control centers?  You think far too one dimensionally my friend.  Do you think Turkey could launch a mission like the rescue at Entebbe?  The Israelis did it.  Decades ago.  They can do far more today.  Turkey has done no serious combat since Korea.  They have had representative units in Africa etc. but they have nowhere near the level of combat experience that Israel has.  That is what wins battles.
> ...



Israel is the 4th largest military arms exporter in the world, not Turkey: Israel becomes world's 4th largest arms exporter, defense officials say - Israel News, Ynetnews

The US, and most armies around the world, deploy Israeli military technology, not Turkish junk: USATODAY.com - U.S. military employs Israeli technology in Iraq war


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Israel is the 4th largest military arms exporter in the world



Biggest Arms exports and their world-market share between 2006-2010:

USA - 30%
Russia - 23%
Germany - 11%
France - 7 %
UK - 4 %
Appendix 6A. The suppliers and recipients of major conventional weapons, 2006-10


I don't like to talk with people who lie.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is the 4th largest military arms exporter in the world
> ...



Israel is the 4th largest military exporter in the world: Israel hits $7.2 billion in arms exports - UPI.com


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The only thing our Army has from Israel is an combat-upgrade to 170 American M60 Patton tanks.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabra_(tank)

This was a stop-gap solution until our own MBT's become operational in 2015.
*All MBT'*s except German Leopard-1/2 will be *taken out of service* once the Altay becomes operational.

Altay (tank) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








The other thing we have from Israel are the Heron UAVs.
We ordered them as a stop-gap solution for our ANKA UAVs which made its maiden-flight in July 2010 and our Talarion UAVs which we are developing together with Germany, Italy and Spain.

Turkey signs up as Talarion partner


TAI Anka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










That Israel would train (implying teach) the Turkish Army is the most adventurous claim I've heard for a long while. As for training we train and hold exercises with NATO-countries and with Black-Sea countries and in 2010 we hold for the first-time exercises with China.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Israel pioneered the UAV for combat deployment.  The US military uses Israeli UAVs in Iraq and Afghanistan.



> ... the U.S. military is permeated by technology developed in Israel  from the Army's Hunter drones to the targeting systems on the U.S. Marines' Harrier jets to the fuel tanks on its F-15 fighters
> 
> We'll be shooting down some (French) Mirage 3s, I think, if the Iraqis ever come up. We may shoot them with an Israeli missile, from a U.S. warplane," said Joel Johnson, spokesman for the Aerospace Industries Association, a Washington-based industry lobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude, stop posting sources from 2003.
Our economy has tripled since then.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Dude, stop posting sources from 2003.
> Our economy has tripled since then.



*Turkish Army Using Israeli Drones*: Turkish army using Israeli-built drones - CNN

The Turkish army was in Israel, recently, for UAV training.    

*Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark*


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people &#8212; 155 times the population of Israel &#8212; were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> ...


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Dude, stop posting sources from 2003.
> Our economy has tripled since then.



When might Turkey invent something or discover a cure for a disease?  Israel invented the Intel Pentium and Centrino microprocessors that operate 90% of the world's computers and Israel invented an exoskeleton that permits paraplegics to walk. .  The list goes on and on.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> When might Turkey invent something



Marc39 or JStone:
I never claimed Turks are scientists.

We can replace our lost equipment, better than you can.
Simple rules of economics and industrial output. 
Take the US out of the game and Israel would lose in a conventional war against Turkey.

We produce almost everything we need to conduct a conventional War. 
Except fighter Airframes, well not really. F-16's we produce near Ankara, but we still need the Radars from Lockheed Martin and the Electronic Warfare Systems from BAE Systems.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > When might Turkey invent something
> ...




The thing with you is you don't understand that it could never happen as you say. 1st no NATO country would ever go to war with Israel, 2nd Israel only fights defensive wars and if it ever came to a point were they might loose, which would mean annihilation, Israel as plenty of nukes and could destroy your whole damn country. Get it?


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > When might Turkey invent something
> ...



When did Turkey last fight in a war? Israel pummeled multiple Muslim armies in '48 and '67 with no US assistance.  You're still humiliated after all these years


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 18, 2011)

Why shouldn't Turkey have nukes too?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Jroc said:


> The thing with you is you don't understand that it could never happen as you say. 1st no NATO country would ever go to war with Israel, 2nd Israel only fights defensive wars and if it ever came to a point were they might loose, which would mean annihilation, Israel as plenty of nukes and could destroy your whole damn country. Get it?



Your Israeli country-man makes adventurous claims like "the Muzzies being trained by Israel" or the Turkish Navy getting sunk.

I was discussing Turkish Naval Task force that conducted a naval exercise with Egypt after the mission was completed.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with you is you don't understand that it could never happen as you say. 1st no NATO country would ever go to war with Israel, 2nd Israel only fights defensive wars and if it ever came to a point were they might loose, which would mean annihilation, Israel as plenty of nukes and could destroy your whole damn country. Get it?
> ...



Turkish Military Delegation In Israel For Drone Deal
 Thursday June 24, 2010 01:51 by Saed Bannoura - IMEMC & Agencies 



> Turkish Military officials are currently in Israel to receive training and test four Israeli drones, Heron, manufactured by Israel Aerospace Industries which is owned by the Israeli government.
> Turkish Military Delegation In Israel For Drone Deal - International Middle East Media Center


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Had we *bought* US Global Hawk, we'd be instructed in that, too by the American company who sells it.
Sounds very different than what you say: 


JStone said:


> The Jews have to teach the Muzzies how to fight.








uscitizen said:


> Why shouldn't Turkey have nukes too?


We are participating in NATO nuclear-sharing agreement, and there are Nuclear bombs stationed in Turkey. So far that seemed to be sufficient.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 18, 2011)

Now this is the proper way to exercise a turkish naval:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w82qdfGZCQ0]Hot turkish belly dancer in blue! (nouran Sultan) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed facts suck.  Israel has shot down enemy aircraft at a rate of around 100 to 1.  So, Israel has around 500 combat aircraft and Turkey has around the same.  So after the air combat phase of the war Israel will have, let's be kind....400 planes and the Turks have none.  Guess how long it takes for the Turkish fleet to disappear?
> ...



It's 'Israeli', not "Israelian'. But anyway. You are missing our point: Israel has a FAR MORE superior Air Force and Turkey will look like it commands a flotilla of tugboats if it came against Israel's defense. 

I mean, here in the US, we have a great Navy fleet, too, but it is too large and some of our ships in service are unnecessary and maintained for political purposes. It's not just numbers that matter, but maybe you don't understand warfare enough to get that.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> but maybe you don't understand warfare enough to get that.



Your expertise in warfare is exactly what?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > but maybe you don't understand warfare enough to get that.
> ...



Couldn't be any worst than your expertise on the Israelian military.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

It's clear in this thread who has studied history and who just eats political party propaganda.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> It's clear in this thread who has studied history and who just eats political party propaganda.



Than please tell me how you're going to fight off a Turkish Naval blockade?
What are your capabilities in* Anti-Submarine Warfare*?
You don't have such capability and at the end of the day you have to call the USA to break a fictive Turkish Naval blockade on Israel, that supplies you with fuel, food, metal and everything else. Basically everything needed to wage a war. Or will the MB in Egypt supply you?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

14 submarines for Israel's tiny coastline with 6 new subs entering service in 2015.
All based on German design and licence-produced in Turkey. We have more German-type submarines than Germany herself.

It was a *simple question * about how you're going to get your supplies to wage a conventional War. 
We can leave it now, and you don't have to answer it, because there is no answer to this without US involvement.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

*5th in shipbuilding behind Germany, who occupies 4th place*
The Turkish shipbuilding industry shone brightly for a brief period between 2005 and 2008, increasing orders tenfold and moving from 23rd position to eighth, *growing 360 percent *in the process compared to a global average of 89 percent.
globalsecurity.org

In war we'll put them one after one on battlefield. Just like the other equipment unless nukés are involved.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *5th in shipbuilding behind Germany, who occupies 4th place*
> The Turkish shipbuilding industry shone brightly for a brief period between 2005 and 2008, increasing orders tenfold and moving from 23rd position to eighth, *growing 360 percent *in the process compared to a global average of 89 percent.
> globalsecurity.org
> 
> In war we'll put them one after one on battlefield. Just like the other equipment unless nukés are involved.




http://www.worldsteel.org/pictures/newsfiles/2010 statistics tables.pdf


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

Debt as % of GDP
*= ability to replace/procure new weapons*








Economy







World Military Strength Comparison - Strength in Numbers - GlobalFirepower.com








Thanks for your attention.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

*This is my last post on this subject:*

We would raise our defense-spending to your level also, *off course*.
Each day passing on which Israel doesn't use nukes, initiative of the war will shift into our hands.

Sorry, no 6-day war with Turkey.


----------



## westwall (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think Turkey could launch a mission like the rescue at Entebbe?
> ...







Yes, Turkey has some nice airplanes.  Can they launch a similar mission?  The answer is no.  They havn't the operational planning ability to launch a mission like that.


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *5th in shipbuilding behind Germany, who occupies 4th place*
> The Turkish shipbuilding industry shone brightly for a brief period between 2005 and 2008, increasing orders tenfold and moving from 23rd position to eighth, *growing 360 percent *in the process compared to a global average of 89 percent.
> globalsecurity.org
> 
> In war we'll put them one after one on battlefield. Just like the other equipment unless nukés are involved.



Israel is the 4th largest arms exporter in the world, well ahead of Turkey.  Israel supplies Turkey with drones Israel hits $7.2 billion in arms exports - UPI.com

The US military and nearly every other military in the world use Israeli military technology http://www.usatoday.com/tech/world/iraq/2003-03-24-israel-tech_x.htm

The Turkish army was in Israel for UAV training...http://www.imemc.org/article/58989


----------



## yidnar (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Obama!!


----------



## sa3eq (Sep 17, 2011)

helo mr *Jroc*
check the attach

hey let me explain it an israeli officer surrend to egyptian officer and givin the israeli flag down to the egyptian officer 13 october 1973 port tawfik east bank of suez canal 
cheers


----------



## sa3eq (Sep 17, 2011)

helo again mr *jroc*


> 2nd Israel only fights defensive wars


yes  thats why they invaded egypt first with france and england in 1956 before egyptians kicked the 3 countries out and invaded sinai again in 1967 by the way as long israel only make defensive wars why israel till now capturing the golan highest in syria ? or why israel captured it from the begining ? 
cheers


----------



## sa3eq (Sep 17, 2011)

helo *CitizenPained*
you always talk about israel air superiority 
israel has nothing than f 15 egypt has all the air defense needed to fall every israeli fighter jet down 
so there is no worry in egypt about israel airforce


----------



## sa3eq (Sep 17, 2011)

and by the way in a respected website as global fire power egypt ranked the 16th biggest army all over the world  and nato ranked egypt i think number 8  and if you go there in global fire power  u won't find number 10 its giving you a hint no ? who is number 10 ?!!
and if egypt don't have that respected army why usa making this war games with egypt since 1981 i think 
it call bright star...
and by the way talking about skills in the attach you will find a pic of avery old egyptian mig 21 (u can call it grave ) lock on american f 18 in bright star excersize 1985


----------



## JStone (Sep 17, 2011)

sa3eq said:


> and by the way in a respected website as global fire power egypt ranked the 16th biggest army all over the world  and nato ranked egypt i think number 8  and if you go there in global fire power  u won't find number 10 its giving you a hint no ? who is number 10 ?!!
> and if egypt don't have that respected army why usa making this war games with egypt since 1981 i think
> it call bright star...
> and by the way talking about skills in the attach you will find a pic of avery old egyptian mig 21 (u can call it grave ) lock on american f 18 in bright star excersize 1985



How well did Egypt do in their wars with Israel? Not so good, eh?


----------



## JStone (Sep 17, 2011)

sa3eq said:


> helo *CitizenPained*
> you always talk about israel air superiority
> israel has nothing than f 15 egypt has all the air defense needed to fall every israeli fighter jet down
> so there is no worry in egypt about israel airforce



Israel is the 4th largest arms exporter in the world.  The US military and most militaries around the world deploy Israeli military technology.  Israel probably has more patents on military technology than any other country in the world.

You have to stop playing those video games.


----------



## Amadoos (Sep 18, 2011)

Egyptian-turkish navies, wow! they have boats!!! But how did they get the camels to float?


----------



## Jroc (Sep 18, 2011)

sa3eq said:


> helo mr *Jroc*
> check the attach
> 
> hey let me explain it an israeli officer surrend to egyptian officer and givin the israeli flag down to the egyptian officer 13 october 1973 port tawfik east bank of suez canal
> cheers



Bragging about that is telling, it's good to know that your standards for success are so low. Congrates you won that battle but you lost the war


----------



## sa3eq (Sep 19, 2011)

> How well did Egypt do in their wars with Israel? Not so good, eh?


hmmm i actualy always wounder why israel or any one support israel always talk about october 73 war you need to get over it 
and you know very well how egypt did in october 73 war 



> Israel is the 4th largest arms exporter in the world. The US military and most militaries around the world deploy Israeli military technology. Israel probably has more patents on military technology than any other country in the world.
> You have to stop playing those video games.


well i have one question regardless all your talk 
does israel own a fighting plane more than f15 ? 
i assume that you know very well what egypt own in her air defense 
by the way i don't play video games i love to read facts its better for my behavior atitude



> Bragging about that is telling, it's good to know that your standards for success are so low. Congrates you won that battle but you lost the war


well lets see what history tells 
israel invaded part of the egyptian land which is sinai that was in 1967 
egypt declair war in 6 october 1973 and get into sinai again which is the east bank of suez canal about 10 to 12 km israel troops get to the west bank of suez canal tried to invad city of ismailia but israeli troops sufered huge casualities and the important thing her its casualities near of ismailia were from special forces do u realise what it means ? it was *egyptian soldiers against israeli tanks* i wish u understand what that mean ... any way israel troops after failing of invading ismailia went to suez and intered the city of suez 
and again sharon troops suffered huge casualities even military profissionals considered what sharon did as stupid military behavior ..
the point here is you always talk about kilo 101 as if israeli troops were about to conquer egypt lol 
and we both know how much usa pressed on sadat that usa won't allow israel to lose the war its okey all the world know that israel is very close to usa 
by the way you will find some cool pics about israeli tanks distroyed in the city of suez 
now lets see what finaly is the result of october war 
every israeli citizen was get out of egypt completly and egypt gain back all of sinai by the year of 1982 iam sure you saw ( yamit pics )
and here is a small question for you 
*why israel still occupy the golan highest of syria ?* 

mr *jroc*
no country in the world can win a war with a photographic camera 
and if this war repeat 1000 times it will end with no result coz nor egypt or israel are a great power countries in the world what contrlo every thing are  usa and russia and china
regardless who is greater than the other 
regards and have nice time


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



and you know who supplies Israel with their arms.


----------



## JStone (Sep 19, 2011)

sa3eq said:


> does israel own a fighting plane more than f15 ?



Has turkey actually fought in a war?  Israel pummelled multiple Muslim militaries in 1948 and '67.  They still feel humiliated and traumatized today.

Those who can, do.  Those who can't, post on the internet.


----------



## JStone (Sep 19, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



You know who supplies the US and most militaries in the world with their arms, dink? 
USATODAY.com - U.S. military employs Israeli technology in Iraq war


----------



## sa3eq (Sep 20, 2011)

JStone said:


> sa3eq said:
> 
> 
> > does israel own a fighting plane more than f15 ?
> ...


its awesome to debate with people like you jstone 
well iam egyptian ( regardless you ranking people in religions lines ) and i do feel extreme happy that not even a single israel citizen can live in egypt by force iam extreme happy with october war 1973 regardless all your deadly tries to show the world that it ended with an egyptian defeat 
its not important to convince the world but its very important to convinve both countries egypt and israel 
and at this point we both know that egypt and israel both convinced with the pure true 
regardless the israeli propaganda machine 

*and now let's see what happend in what you are calling kilo 101 i think i saw this word in countless sites* 

*battle of suez 24-25 october 1973*
At 4:00 PM on Tuesday, October 23, the United Nations Security Council met in New York to reconfirm the ceasefire and send observers to the fighting front. At 6:00 PM, General Ensio Siilasvuo, head of the UN Emergency Force in Cairo, called the Israeli Defense Minister, Moshe Dayan, and told him of the decision. Dayan suggested that the ceasefire go into effect at 7:00 AM local time, thirty-six hours after the original ceasefire was supposed take effect, and Siilasvuo accepted. The Israeli Chief of Staff, David Elazar, said in the Kirya that he was in a dilemma. From a military perspective, the IDF needed a few more days to make the Egyptian Third Army surrender and cut off the Second Army, which would collapse the entire Egyptian military. On the other hand, Israel had a great debt to the United States as a result of the massive arms shipments of Operation Nickel Grass. He later said it was the latter consideration that made him accept the ceasefire.
The town of Suez had about 260,000 residents before the War of Attrition, but most of them left during that conflict. However, there were enough men to form a militia, which would make up part of the city's defense force. On October 23, division commander Major-General Avraham Adan had three armored brigades and a makeshift infantry brigade made up of five or six battalions. By October 24, Israel had two brigades on the outskirts of the city, and one battalion from Yoffe's paratroopers brigade southwest of the town at the Gulf of Suez near the old oil refinery. Suez was thus completely isolated from Egypt from the west, and so was most of the Third Army. Yoffe had pushed across the Sarag road west of Suez put a further blocked the Egyptians. Capturing Suez was not considered psychologically or strategically important, although it was presumed to hold supplies for the Third Army. Throughout October 22 to 23, many Egyptian officers and soldiers had withdrawn into Suez. Most of these belonged to administrative and supply units that had been stationed on the west bank of the canal. They also contained a number of units from Third Army that had been engaging Israeli forces since October 16. The number of Egyptian forces inside Suez reached almost 5,000 men, possessing only small arms and assault rifles. Brigadier General Yusuf 'Afifi commanding the 19th Infantry Division east of the canal, reinforced the city with an ATGM company and a tank-hunting team. On its way to Suez, the company had expended its missiles in an engagement with Israeli tanks, destroying more than nine tanks. This left Egyptian forces in the city with a small number of RPG-7 weapons and RPG-43 grenades.

At 2:00 AM, General Shmuel Gonen called Adan and asked him if he could capture Suez in the two to two and half hours between dawn and the ceasefire. Adan answered that it depended on the Egyptian defenses in the town, but that he thought that at least part of the town can be taken. Gonen said: "Okay, if it's Beersheba, go ahead; if it's Stalingrad, don't do it!", referring to Operation Yoav and the Battle of Stalingrad, respectively. Adan gave his orders accordingly. Israel argued that the attack would not be a violation of the ceasefire if it was launched before 7:00 AM, even if the battle continued after that hour, since the Arabs were the ones who chose when to start the war and when to call for a ceasefire. Israel also claimed that the ceasefire did not apply to "mopping up" operations that were altering the rear areas and not the front line. Intelligence knew of a commando battalion, two infantry battalions and an antitank missile company. Since Egyptian soldiers had been mostly surrendering during the previous two days, Adan assumed the defenders of Suez would not resist.
An armored brigade, under the command of Colonel Aryeh Keren, had set up its headquarters west of Suez. Keren was in charge of the attack and ordered Yossi Yoffe to lead the attack with his reserve paratroopers using nine captured Soviet APCs, and drive up the main street of the town. He said the confidence based on which he was being sent was groundless. He said he had only one small map  and had seen no air photos and asked for time to draw a plan. Adan pressured Keren to capture Suez before the arrival of the observers, and Keren told Yoffe that "in the armored corps, we take our orders while we're on the move", and gave thirty minutes to organize. A tank battalion, under the command of Lieutenant-Colonel Nahum Zaken was to lead the attack with its own infantry detachment, while Yoffe was to follow and leave platoons to secure the intersections.

At 10:50 Zaken's column, stretched for over a mile, started moving up the main street, an extension of the Cairo-Suez highway. His battalion was divided into three groups, each containing eight tanks, each tank followed by an APC or halftrack. Zaken had three miles to go before reaching a large square on the bank of the Gulf of Suez. Along the way, he saw Egyptian soldiers, mostly unarmed, and some of them raised their hands in surrender when they saw the Israeli column. All the Israeli tank and APC commanders were standing in their turrets.
Meeting no resistance, the column reached the second intersection at the Al-Arba'een square. A member of the militia, Mahmoud 'Awad, fired two RPG rounds at the lead tank. One round caused superficial damage, and the other missed. Further ahead, the militia had set up another ambush. Ibrahim Suleiman, positioned in a hideout between Cinema Royal and Cinema Egypt, heard the explosions, and asked his comrade, Mohamed Sarhan, to prepare an RPG round. At a range of 12 meters, Suleiman fired his RPG, hitting the turret ring. The tank blew up, and its cannon tilted to the ground. Moments later, Sarhan fired an RPG round against the APC trailing the lead tank. The APC, carrying paratroopers inside, caught fire. At this point, masses of civilians and soldiers began moving towards the square from the adjacent buildings and from roads leading to the square. The column came to a halt, and began receiving heavy small arms fire, also coming under attack by hand grenades. Within minutes, twenty out of the twenty-four Israeli tank commanders were hit. The Israelis panicked, and began disembarking their vehicles and taking cover in nearby buildings. One group of soldiers tried to enter Cinema Royal, but were repulsed at the entrance. One of the APCs that were hit was carrying the brigade's intelligence group. The group abandoned the APC, and all nine men entered a nearby building, where they were presumably killed. The remainder of the battalion turned around to retreat, which was disorderly. The retreating forces came under attack by small arms, grenades and Molotov cocktails. Four tanks came up behind Sidi Al-Arba'een Mosque, but were ambushed by soldiers from the 19th Division, forcing the tanks to retreat.
Zaken, in the second tank, tried to reach his company commanders on the radio, but got no reply. He called the crewmen and told and learned that many of the commanders were either dead or wounded. He told them to keep moving to get out of the ambush and fire all weapons. The battalion made it to the square at the end of the streets and lined up facing the sources of fire. One tank commander Captain Menashe Goldblatt , who had been hit in the shoulder and lost his consciousness, recovered and was asked by Zaken to go from tank to tank and talk to the crews. He found that many of the commanders were either dead or wounded, and that many of the men were in shock. He appointed gunners and loaders as tank commanders, assigned them fire sectors and told them to switch their radio frequency from the company frequency to the battalion frequency so that they could speak directly to Zaken. One tank commander was not wounded but refused to take his head out of the turret and Goldblatt warned him that he would personally fire a shell at him if he didn't start functioning.
The casualties were transferred to an APC which surprised the Egyptians as it drove back up the main street, and managed to make it through. The APC crew left the casualties at an aid station and tried to drive back and rejoin the battalion. Halfway through the APC was hit by an RPG, which killed one man and wounded almost all the others, but the driver managed to get out of the city again. A second APC carrying dead and wounded tried to make a dash out of the city and was stopped by heavy fire, but the driver heard on the radio that the paratroopers were on their way.

The paratroopers started going down the avenue and came under fire. They could not distinguish where the enemy fire was coming from. Yoffe's APC was hit by an RPG, killing four of his men and wounding him as well as others. The vehicles pulled over and the soldiers took cover in adjacent buildings, most of them entering Al-Arba'een Police Station, a two-story building surrounded by a tall brick wall. In a very brief firefight the paratroopers wounded two and captured eight policemen. Ten minutes later the second floor was cleared. Lieutenant David Amit, the ranking unwounded officer, organized the defenses of the fifty paratroopers inside. He posted men at windows and behind the brick wall in the front of the building to block the entrance. A room was used as an aid station. Five men positioned themselves on the roof an adjecant building and began firing on the surrounding Egyptians. The policemen launched two attempts to break into the police station and rescue those held inside. In one of the attempts, the Egyptians broke into the building from a side entrance and advanced toward the aid station, and the battalion doctor and his medics opened fire on them. Yoffe's leg had been badly ripped but he refused morphine in order to stay alert. When the Egyptian fire stopped, he told his men that the Egyptians are preparing for an attack. The building was then attacked by RPGs and grenades, and the second floor caught fire. Yoffe told the doctor that it's time to burn the maps and papers that might help the Egyptian intelligence. Having lost much blood, he kept losing consciousness. The fire was eventually doused and the attack repulsed. Both attempts failed had cost the Egyptians another eight policemen killed.
Outside the police station, both sides were still firing on each other. A few wounded Israelis who were unable to take cover in the nearby buildings lay stranded on the streets. The Egyptians concentrated their fire against the paratroopers in the building. The Israelis decided to release a police officer to inform the Egyptians of their desire to surrender, provided the Egyptians guaranteed they will not be harmed. The police officer left the building and told Sarhan that the Israelis wanted to surrender. Sarhan took the officer to Colonel Fathy 'Abbas, head of intelligence in the southern sector of the canal. 'Abbas met both men before noon that day, and was enthusiastic to accept the Israeli surrender and end the fighting, especially considering the potential intelligence gains. 'Abbas asked both men to go back to the police station and negotiate terms of surrender with the Israelis. They were unable to enter the building however, as the shooting would not stop and there was no overall commander in control of the militia surrounding the police station. The police officer, an old man, lost his nerve and would not come near the building. Consequently no negotiations took place and there would be no Israeli surrender.
The armored forces made several failed attempts to break through to the building. When one force approached, they threw furniture out the window to signal their location, but the vehicles' hatches were closed and drove pass the building, all the while under small arms fire. The armored force noticed another paratroop group, under the command of Lieutenant-Colonel Yaakov Hisdai, with eighty men, most of them wounded, which followed Yoffe's battalion. All but sixty men were rescued.
At around 4:00 pm, Ibrahim Suleiman and three others tried to break into the building. Suleiman went around the building and climbed a pole, hoping to take the Israelis by surprise. However, he was spotted and killed. Two others were killed while trying to break in from the front, after coming under massive fire from the paratroopers in the second floor. A few Egyptians climbed up to the rooftop adjacent to the police station where five paratroopers positioned themselves. The rooftop was cleared and all five Israelis were killed after vicious close quarter combat involving hand-to-hand fighting.
Mahmoud 'Awad, fearing the Israelis might try to recover their abandoned armor, resolved to completely destroy the fifteen tanks and APCs, all damaged or destroyed, that lined the streets leading to the square. At midnight, he poured considerable amounts of gasoline on them and set them fire.

As darkness fell, Adan ordered the armored forces out of the city. They were evacuated along the gulf shore, which had been cleared. Adan learned that another force was also meeting stiff resistance in the green belt north of the town, and could spare only one battalion, in addition to another battalion from near Shalufa. Zaken's battalion had eighteen men killed, thirty-five wounded and three disabled tanks which were abandoned. Adan ordered the paratroopers to get out of the city on foot. Hisdai and Keren spoke in the Hebrew equivalent of pig latin to confuse the Egyptians, and Hisdai asked to have tank projectors beam lights toward the sky to indicate the location of the nearest Israeli unit. He checked the route and returned to lead his troops out.
Yoffe's troops were over two miles into the city and after dark others also joined him in the police station, totaling ninety men, twenty-three of them wounded. They made several dashes to their vehicles to bring ammunition, medical supplies and water. Keren tried to convince Amit to lead the men out, but Amit preferred to wait until morning. Eventually, he agreed to send the men in small groups. Keren objected, saying that they must move in one group in order to be able to carry the wounded and defend themselves if attacked. Hisdai also asked Amit to move. Gonen also spoke to Amit and, having heard his explanation, told Keren to make a rescue attempt in the morning. Keren called Adan, who called Gonen and told him that a rescue attempt would be too costly. Gonen then called Amit back and told him to leave on foot. The exchange went on for four hours. After Amit was convinced, Gonen found the location on an enlarged air photo of Suez and planned an artillery box in the center of which Amit could move. He asked Amit to take out a pen and paper, looked at the air photo and dictated to him the route out. Halfway through, Amit stopped writing, deciding that the route would be tough even by day and with a map, and that the area south of the building, through which Gonen's route was to pass, was filled with Egyptian troops. Despite that, he kept answering "Yes sir", and asked for artillery bombardment around the police station, although not in the rest of the city, where Amit preferred to move quietly. He organized his men into squads so that each squad would carry three wounded men. The squads were ordered to keep distance but not lose eye contact. As they were getting ready to move, lookouts reported activity in the nearby buildings and said Egyptian troops had taken positions down the street. Amit ordered all his men back into the building.
The paratroopers concluded that they would not be rescued, and that the Egyptians would not take prisoners. Some of them contemplated committing suicide before the Egyptians break in. At 2:00 AM, Gonen called, asked for Amit, and ordered him "Move out. Report implementation in ten minutes. Out". Amit woke Yoffe up and Yoffe agreed that moving out would be the best solution. Yoffe got up and tried to make a few steps before saying "I can't walk". Other wounded men got up to see if they can. Amit ordered his men out. two of whom had to be carried out on stretchers, and some had to be supported by others. They came out under artillery cover, with the leading squad not carrying any wounded. They did not follow Gonen's route, instead opting to go north across the broad avenue and then turn left on a parallel side street. They could not move quietly because of broken glass and other debris. Egyptian soldiers passed by several times, occasionally passing through gaps in the column, but did not challenge them, perhaps believing they were Egyptians. After almost two hours, they reached the Sweetwater Canal, outside the area under Egyptian control. They followed its inner face toward a vehicular bridge marked on the map, but a few score yards before it they reached a railroad bridge, which did not appear on the map. They could hear that the vehicular bridge was guarded by Egyptians, but the railroad bridge was not and they crossed it. Shortly before dawn, they reached Keren's force outside the city.

The IDF casualties in the battle were 80 dead and 120 wounded. Israel made two more probes into Suez, one on the 25th and one on the 28th, but both were repulsed. On the 28th the UN observers were taking positions west of Suez. The Egyptian Chief of Staff, Saad El Shazly, noted that on October 27, the Israelis refused to let the UN Emergency Force contingent into Suez, and also blocked an Egyptian column of 109 trucks and 20 ambulances. The battle of Suez was the last major battle of the war. When the ceasefire came into effect on October 24, two divisions under the command of Adan and Magen were sealing off the Third Army. The IDF was also holding a corridor on the east bank of the Suez Canal, with three bridges across it, and occupying an area of 1,600 square kilometers inside Egypt as far south as Adabia. On October 28, Israel accepted the ceasefire.

 This reflects the price that was being paid by IDF for advancing 20 Kms/7 days ( 3 kms/ day ) against the Heroic resistance of the Egyptian commando & general command reserve forces. While IDF bypassed the main Egyptian army divisions on the Eastern Canal, they failed against infantry forces to fullfill a major achievement west of the Canal.
but how about  the forced existence of more than 200,000 Egyptian troops in IDF prewar positions 
 The israeli political unconditioned withdrawal on the 18th of January 1974 to 35 kms east of the Canal, while the Egyptian army continue gaurding its positions east of the Canal is an unquestioned evidence of the Egyptian army victory in that war.

have nice time mr jstone


----------



## JStone (Sep 20, 2011)

sa3eq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > sa3eq said:
> ...



So, theTurks haven't fought in a war since, WW I.  How did that turn out?  They lost the entire Ottoman Empire.


----------



## sa3eq (Sep 21, 2011)

> So, theTurks haven't fought in a war since, WW I. How did that turn out? They lost the entire Ottoman Empire.


see i told you its awesome to debate with people like you 
you are obsessed with religions not becouse egypt and turkey are muslim country so you talk to me about this ottoman empire 
i have nothing relate me with turkey egypt have defrent type of people muslim christians jewish atheist so you don't have to turn  debate into a religion debate you need to visit a shrink 
many egyptian field generals in october war 1973 were christians they were defending thier home land i think you know egyptian christian field general fouad aziz ghaly who captured the israeli strong hold in (qantara sharq ) qantara east in october war 1973 
as like you know very well th egyptian christian air general samir mikhael who shot down 2 israeli mirage 


now let me repeat you the words i said previously 
*
before october war 1973 israeli soldiers were swiming in the suez canal water ... in october war the egyptian army by force get into the east bank of the suez canal advanced 12 km inside sinai captured the israeli strong-hold points all along suez canal what you call it bar-lev line and what you spent 5 billion dollars to build 
now israeli forces advanced west bank of suez canal suffered huge casualities and gained nothing (except  some high quality photos ) 
in 18 january 1974 both egypt and israel signed an agreement to hold fire and to make peace act this agreement forced israel to fully completly go back and withdrawal to 35 km in sinai while the egyptian army stay still in the positions he took by force in the east bank of suez canal in sinai *

well mr *jstone* although its funny to debate with you but actualy i don't like to repeat my self over and over its silly to be in the middle of closed circle so i think i got my enough 
what past is past but iam sure every time you will try to disrespect other countries some one will come and tell the story from the other side 

by the way regarding the topic subject which refer to (egypt and turkey naval exercises )
which you ruined it by talking about 1967 and disrespecting many times suddenly from no where .. can you tell size of both egyptian and israeli navy nowdays ? 
iam gone


----------



## JStone (Sep 21, 2011)

sa3eq said:


> > So, theTurks haven't fought in a war since, WW I. How did that turn out? They lost the entire Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> see i told you its awesome to debate with people like you :rz:



Losing the entire Ottoman Empire in WW I doesn't say much for the Turks' military prowess.  And, they haven't fought in a war since then.  

I thought allah said the Muhammadan is superior to the infidel, no?

The Jews kicked Muslim ass in 1948 and '67 without any US assistance, leaving the virgin chasers dazed and confused to today.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 15, 2011)

From 17th till 23th December will be joint naval exercises between Egypt and Turkey. 

Frigates, Submarines, Corvettes, Missile Boats and Aircrafts from Navy and Airforce will participate.

Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri - Turkish Naval Forces


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 15, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *Turkey absent again from naval drills with Israel, US*
> Turkey absent again from naval drills with Isr... JPost - Defense
> 
> 
> ...





Where are the feluccas?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2011)

Egypt and Turkeys Militaries are a joke and third rate at best.


----------



## JStone (Dec 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Egypt and Turkeys Militaries are a joke and third rate at best.



Turkey's military has improved since buying Israeli drones and receiving Israeli military training
Turkish Military Delegation In Israel For Drone Deal - World Politics - Zimbio


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt and Turkeys Militaries are a joke and third rate at best.
> ...



Hmm, than why are the Turks giving Israel such a hard time?


----------

